

Hash – How can I create a password that says "SALT ME" when hashed? - mrfusion
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/56371/how-can-i-create-a-password-that-says-salt-me-when-hashed

======
bmm6o
It's an interesting exercise in brute-forcing a hash, but the question is just
one questionable premise after another.

